# IN SEARCH OF:  Jelly Donut Recipe



## debthecook (Dec 8, 2004)

I have recipes for them, but they are  S O   L E N G T H Y.
Anyone have an EASY recipe?  
I have to buy them till then.


----------



## choclatechef (Dec 8, 2004)

I worked for a bakery for a long time.  The only difference between a raised [yeast] donut and a jelly donut is that the jelly donut has jelly piped inside.

You just take any good yeast donut recipe, and after it is fried, you pipe the jelly of your choice inside.


----------



## kansasgirl (Dec 8, 2004)

Although these are not an AUTHENTIC recipe, they are fun to do, especially for kids. They are also really easy, a heck of alot simpler than the raised version.

Jelly Doughnuts
Bread slices (white, honey, challah, cinnamon raisin, etc)
Jam, any flavor
Cinnamon sugar
Batter
Oil for deep frying

1.Make jam sandwiches, using a good amount of jam between the slices of bread. 
2.Cut crusts from bread, then cut the sandwiches into squares, or use a cookie cutter to cut sandwiches into creative shapes (kids love this part).
3.Dip sandwiches in batter. Deep fry in hot oil until golden. Roll in cinnamon sugar.

Batter:
2 c AP flour 
1 ts salt 
1 tb baking powder 
1 tb sugar
2 eggs 
1 1/2 c milk 

1.Mix dry ingredients together, beat eggs with milk. 
2.Add wet mixture to dry mixture and mix well. Dip sandwiches in batter, do not allow to soak, and deep fry.


----------



## debthecook (Dec 9, 2004)

Thanks KG and CC!!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 11, 2004)

Basically, a jelley filled doughnut is a sweetend bread dough, with egg added to the dough, and is fried until lightly browned and done through.  it is glazed, or sprinkled with powdered sugar.  As the doughnut cooks, the expanding gasses inside cause a bubble to form in the middle.  This creates the space for the filling, be it custard, cream, or fruit.  

Other flavors added to the dough can be, but are not limited to vanilla, nutmeg, cinamon, appspice, ginger, cloves, cardamon, etc.  The great thing about these doughnuts is that you can flavor the dough to complement the filling, resulting in a richer flavor.  Alas, cake doughnuts only come with vanilla and nutmeg.

Seeeeeeay; Goodweed of the North


----------

